# unpasteurized orange juice



## charliezoom

Help!

I'm up on most things i can and cannot eat/drink but this one stumped me...

unpasteurized orange juice or any other unpasteurized juice for that matter is it safe or not? I've had some unpasteurized freshly squeezed orange juice from M&S and now worried I shouldn't have. 

Having had to have a TORCH screening done last year it makes me extra freaked out.

Hope you can put me striaght on this.

Thanks in advance of your reply. Much love Charlie xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

You should be fine with fruit juices. The main concern is any unpasteurised dairy products.  After all, you would eat an orange without doing anything to it first?

Try not to worry, and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## charliezoom

Hello!

That is what i thought but you read so many confusing messages - I did a search on here for the orange juice issue and someone had posted saying one shouldn't drink it but I've not read it elsewhere. Another one is prepared salad items I read last night in an superfoods book to avoid all deli salads like coleslaw, bean, rice salads etc cos of listeria risk - is this something to adhere to or not?

Sorry to be a pain - I'm not being verly paranoid - I'm pretty relaxed (considereing what I have been and am going through) but I do not want o bring any harm to lil one if there are things I an simply avoid.

Many thanks again in advance for your kind reply, Charlie xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I think whoever said not to drink unpasteurised orange juice was being very over cautious, as there is no risk from it.  

As far as the deli things go, it perhaps is a good idea to avoid them, unless you know exactly how they've been made.  A lot of the home made ones or specialised shops may use home made mayonnaise in their coleslaw, and whilst you are ok to eat things like Hellmans or salad cream, I would avoid anything other.  Again, with the salads, it might be an idea to keep away from them and then your mind is at rest, rice is always a dodgy thing to not eat freshly and kidney beans, in the bean salad, if not cooked properly can pose a risk.

In genereal, if you know what things are made from, they are ususally ok, but I think it may make you feel more at ease to just eat what you know for now.

Hope everything goes well for you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

